# 'Ne'w boat - excited and a little scared.....



## GrahamO (Apr 4, 2012)

*'New' boat - excited and a little scared.....*

I've been lurking and learning for a while now but we have gone and done it. If the survey goes well we will shortly be the proud and slightly anxious owners of a Bristol 38.8. Our last boat was 22' in Australia so this will all be very different. We have chartered up to 44' so the sailing is not the major concern in fact, right now, sailing it appears to be the least of our worries. Getting insurance, finding a mooring, avoiding another state's sales tax, it goes on and on....
I've already learnt a LOT here. Perhaps in a few years i might be able to add some value back. Right now it is all going in...

Thanks


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Congrats!

As John McClane said, "Welcome to the party, pal..."


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome and congrats! now your first guilt trip! post photos asap!  
please


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Cheers! I have always been fond of Bristols. My uncle had a 35.5, loved that boat! 

We went from a 22 ft Buccaneer to our Tartan 37...and glad we did. 

Congrats


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! My wife is from Melbourne, we live in Durham N.H. We have an Ericson 27 . . . keep us posted . . . pics?


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Congratulations and welcome to SN. 
They say a picture says a thousand words


----------



## GrahamO (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: 'New' boat - excited and a little scared.....*

Thanks for the welcome!

We still have the survey to complete so it is not a done deal quite yet. Only pics we have at the moment are on the Yachtworld posting.
The hull is being repainted before delivery and I will post separately on the dark vs light hull dilemma.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

We have a dark hull Graham. I love it......but also hate it!
That is a nice looking boat.


----------



## Richard61 (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome, As hard as it is to wait for the survey it is worth it in the trouble it will save you down the road. Good Luck, and Great Sailing, Richard


----------



## itsaboat (Sep 28, 2011)

The guy two slips down has a Bristol 29.9 with a blue hull and is restored to perfection. I admire it on the way to my boat every time (although I try not to let her see me).


----------



## GrahamO (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks all. Inspection went well. Deposit in the post. Bookshelf full of new books and here we go...

Seems to be full time dealing with contracts, tax, insurance, moorings etc. - Sailing still seems to be the easy part.

We will get there.


----------



## GrahamO (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: 'New' boat - excited and a little scared.....*

We finally have Leela moored in our home port of Portsmouth NH. The purchase process was a bit of a mess and there are a few irritating things not working but that gives me something to do (read spend more money on....). All in all we are very happy. There are a couple of images below of prior to departure and coming through the Cape Cod Canal. Many thanks to our crew / Mentor Doug pictured left below.

Yesterday we managed to get out sailing in pretty light winds so we thought we would give the asymmetric a go (our first ever). We got it up, made a few tacks (I know...) and got it down without strangling or drowning anyone so that was good. I did learn that it is not a good idea to drop an asymmetric when heading upwind. The helm gets pretty cranky when you gift-wrap both her and the entire cockpit.... We will get the hang of it.


----------

